# Spiders with prey



## orionmystery (Feb 18, 2012)

Fishing spider with tiger moth prey.....



IMG_9208 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9222 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Nursery web spider with Derbidae hopper prey



IMG_0841 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Can't make out what prey that was..



IMG_0789 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Female Viciria sp jumping spider with spider prey



IMG_9460 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_9457 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

More tropical spiders: Tropical spiders | Up Close with Nature


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome as all ways, but now I'm hungry.


----------



## jriepe (Feb 18, 2012)

More great shots.  

Jerry


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 18, 2012)

davesnothere11 said:


> Awesome as all ways, but now I'm hungry.


 


jriepe said:


> More great shots.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks for looking and commenting, Jerry, Dave.


----------



## Dracaena (Feb 23, 2012)

Really nice shots, just like your other ones.

Pablo


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 23, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Really nice shots, just like your other ones.
> 
> Pablo



Thank you Pablo!


----------



## petto (Feb 23, 2012)

The pose in the 1st one is a little off. Maybe if her hip was swung towards the camera... ...........lol, just kidding. 

Awesome pics, number 4 is my fave, never ceases to amaze the number eyes they have. The detail on these is super crisp too, all those leg hairs etc...


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 23, 2012)

petto said:


> The pose in the 1st one is a little off. Maybe if her hip was swung towards the camera... ...........lol, just kidding.
> 
> Awesome pics, number 4 is my fave, never ceases to amaze the number eyes they have. The detail on these is super crisp too, all those leg hairs etc...



.....thanks, Petto!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Creepy but love them!


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 23, 2012)

You have a high level of skill, reminiscent of LordV. Great shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Feb 24, 2012)

Thunder_o_b said:


> You have a high level of skill, reminiscent of LordV. Great shots.


 


jwbryson1 said:


> Creepy but love them!



Thank you, Thunder, JW. Lord V is my mentor. I have learned so much from him


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 24, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> Thunder_o_b said:
> 
> 
> > You have a high level of skill, reminiscent of LordV. Great shots.
> ...



I as well, he is a true master. I hope one day to meet him in person, and buy him a pint.:cheers:


----------



## carlos58 (Feb 28, 2012)

great series and great shots


----------



## orionmystery (Mar 1, 2012)

carlos58 said:


> great series and great shots



Thanks, Carlos!


----------

